# My new N Scale layout



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Got this layout off craigslist for $20.00. I think it will look good once i finish it.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes,I believe it will look nice when you get it done,great buy at 20.00$ in my opinion.
what is it's demensions


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice score. The switches are worth more, plus it looks like a decent track plan.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Can not ask for a better deal than that


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Demensions are 3ft. X 6ft.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

thats what size mine is... and i've spent more than $20


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

i believe i did good on this one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good deal.:thumbsup:

You should have asked if he had any more N stuff for sale.

You might have got a deal on them.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

trust me i did, but this was all he had


----------

